# Kodanja Test



## Makalakumu (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't have to worry about this for a long time, but I am interested in hearing some accounts from people who may have undergone this test.  The Kodanja exam in the Moo Duk Kwan is quite notorious because of its extreme rigor.  I have heard that the test in eight days long!  And that each day lasts for 12 hours!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow that is a long time.But can you please answer a stupid question for me and tell me what is a kodanja test?I have no experience in Tang Soo Do so dont be to hard on me.Lol.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 11, 2005)

Ko Dan Ja basically means "Senior Dan Holder". It's generally applied to Master instructors (4th Dan and up).
So the Ko Dan Ja test would be for people testing for 4th Dan and up.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Feb 12, 2005)

thank you for enlightening me galvatron


----------



## bignick (Feb 12, 2005)

Man, what could you fill 96 hours of testing with?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 12, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Man, what could you fill 96 hours of testing with?



THAT has been my question, since the first time I heard of this test.  I wonder if we have any members on MT who are Kodanja in Tang Soo Do?


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 13, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Man, what could you fill 96 hours of testing with?



I will undoubtedly draw flak from someone who's taken the Moo Duk Kwan Ko Dan Ja test and feels insulted by this, but I would imagine 96 hours of testing has a lot of useless crap in it that could easily be dropped. I can see a master's testing taking 2 days, maybe three. 8 days falls into the 'absurd' category to me though. But hey, if they have people willingly lining up to take it, then more power to 'em.


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

Fair enough...


----------



## kid (Feb 18, 2005)

its 7 days of drinking then on the 8th day you take your test with a mega hangover.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 18, 2005)

My personal opinion and I don't really have much to back it up is that most of the eight days is spent learning "secret stuff" from Kwanjangnim.  All I can say is that every third dan I've ever known who has taken the test is changed when they come back.  Some learning took place...


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

my old sa bum nim took the ko dan ja shim sa test back in '98 and i talked to him the other day and he said histest lasted for 7-days and generally last on an average of 10 to 12 hrs a day there were 36 dans in his classifscation taking the test..


----------



## mattkulma (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to Ko Dan Ja in 2009,  I had 13 people testing, 11 for 4th dan, 1 for 5th dan, and 1 for 6th dan.  A lot of the time is spent training with one another building and strengthening relationships, and lots of reps of everything you have been taught to that point.  You also get presented with new material or new was of performing old material.  Through out the whole test you are re-forged as a martial artist and it is a life changing time and I can't wait to go back as a visitor.


----------



## kbarrett (Nov 25, 2011)

The Ko Dan Ja test is not just the test itself, you drilled on your teaching skills, you knowledge of over all Tang Soo Do history, one-steps, Hyungs and many other area's, the test is hard and pushs one right to their braking point and that's the way it's suppost to be. the test itself is usually held on a sunday which can run pretty much the whole day.  For Tang Soo Do students it's the test they'll never forget, and when they've completed the 6 to 12 day they feel a since of great achievement, that can only be felt though out their whole mind and body.

Sincerely
Ken Barrett


----------

